# ORION XTR2504 Service Manual or Schematics



## rftechnology (17 d ago)

Hi All ! Just join a Newbie on Diy Mobile Audio
I'm a Independent Service Workshop on Car Audio Repairs ...
Anyone can Help out for a copy of Orion Model XTR 2504 Service Manual with Schematic , parts list, etc. iPdf or any other format or just the Schematic will do.
I am in much need in order to Repair 2 units of this power Amps bought in by a customer.

Your kind assistance is very much appreciated.

Email : [email protected]

Stevie


----------

